# ipod touch récupérer ses photos



## boissonnfive (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un *ipod touch* et j'y ai mis des photos via iTunes.
Maintenant, je voudrais les récupérer sur mon PC.
Comment faire?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2008)

Cela n'est pas possible avec un iPod Touch. Il faut que tu transfères tes photos par un autre moyen à partir de l'ordinateur ayant enregistré ces photos à l'origine.

Sur mac, il existe un logiciel permettant de visualiser et enregistré les prévisualisations venant du iPhone ou du iPod Touch, mais ce je connais pas de logiciel similaire pour PC. C'est PhoneView.


----------



## idan006 (25 Juin 2008)

Sous Mac tu passes par iPhoto.
Il me semble que sous Windows tu branches ton iPod touch/iPhone, puis dans "Poste de Travail" aller dans "Scanneurs & appareils photo", clique-droit "Obtenir les photos".

Sinon une recherche dans Google et t'as pleins de freeware/shareware


----------



## boissonnfive (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Je vais suivre les pistes proposées.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2008)

idan006 a dit:


> Sous Mac tu passes par iPhoto.



Ça, ça ne marche que pour les photos prises avec le iPhone et non celles placées par iTunes.


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Ça, ça ne marche que pour les photos prises avec le iPhone et non celles placées par iTunes.


 
Je confirme...

d'ailleurs avec la mise à jour 2.0 de l'iPOD Touch/iPhone, on peut noter que l'iPOD Touch est vu par iPhoto comme un iPhone et il affiche son icone... mais bien sur ça ne sert à rien vu que le Touch n'a pas de caméra.  Sélectionner son icone dans iPhoto ne fait qu'afficher une grande page vide (même si l'iPOD contient des centaines de photos transférées par iTunes)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais très pratique lorsque tu as enregistrer des photos via l'ipod touch avec la petite astuce et/ou que tu as modifié des photo notamment via Sketches.

Tu peux ainsi récupérer toutes les images et c'est vraiment top


----------



## fandipod (31 Juillet 2008)

Je connis un logiciel je crois permettant de récupérer tes photos!!! C'est copytrans mais c'est un shareware!!!!!



Fandipod


----------



## CBi (1 Août 2008)

Si on n'a pas des centaines de photos à récupérer une solution rapide est de se les envoyer par email...


----------

